# Best Beauty Supply Hair to Buy for weave?



## cocoagirl (Nov 23, 2008)

Hiya,
I am trying to purchase some BSS Hair (deep wave) for my first ever sew in.  I am trying to find the best brand to purchase, that wont get jacked up after the first wash or get to matted/shed after a couple of weeks.  Have been trying to research it but it seems like everyone is buying the more $$ hair online, which isn't an option for me right now.  For those that have had good success with BSS hair, what brand has worked for you?  tia


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 23, 2008)

i suggest you hit up BHM and check out their weave 101 thread- very healpful. Also, I can give a personal rec. - I jut got done wearing Black Diamond Italian wave, two packs for about a month, and that went pretty well. I actually think imma bout to reuse that. HTH, but i really recommend you check out that thread and other ones over there

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=43239


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with Nnelove, research on BHM's weave forum.  

Can I recommend that you not use BSS hair.  Order online from trusted high quality vendors such as Wagmans, Halleys, Extensions Plus, Belle Noir,  and Laniks Hair.    Many of those vendors are still having their sale now through end of November.   BSS hair is such a waste of money.   At most, you'll get 2 good installs.  With the high quality vendors, you could probably get enough wears to last a year.   

There are some girls on there that are selling off their stash of high quality hair.   Check out the hair for sale thread on BHM too.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 23, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> I agree with Nnelove, research on BHM's weave forum.
> 
> Can I recommend that you not use BSS hair. Order online from trusted high quality vendors such as Wagmans, Halleys, Extensions Plus, Belle Noir, and Laniks Hair. Many of those vendors are still having their sale now through end of November. BSS hair is such a waste of money. *At most, you'll get 2 good installs.* With the high quality vendors, you could probably get enough wears to last a year.
> 
> There are some girls on there that are selling off their stash of high quality hair. Check out the hair for sale thread on BHM too.


 
I must agree. With my last installs, I was going in for the non BSS brands, but my pocket wasn't having it. IMO, in deciphering, it depend on how long you trying to wear it for and how deep your pockets run. I was looking for something more temporary, but i def agree that non bss brands will give you more bang for oyur [email protected] least thats what I've heard...


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 23, 2008)

If you want curls or waves spring for the Remy hair. All the regular BSS curly hairs are going to tangle and matt after the first wash. You'd be wasting your money. The remy curly and wavy hairs will hold up well to washing. You will be able to reuse them and wash or wet as often as you like. 

But don't get caught up in all these high end hairs like the EP and so on. You don't have to spend that much. I usually buy BSS Remy (either that or order Bohyme) and I pay maybe $50-$60 per pack depending on the length. It shouldn't cost you more than $150 for two packs together tops. I know Sensationnel, Outre, Milky Way etc all have remy lines. I've only used the Sensationnel Goddess Remy so that's the only one I speak for. It is Chinese Remi though not Indian. And I personally like the Chinese better because it's thicker. Indian hair can be kind of wispy.
But I have not had any problems out  of it. I've been wearing it since they brought it out back in 2005 and can use the hair three times for three separate weaves. I've never reused regular BSS hair. I had to throw it out after first install. 

Either get that or get synthetic curly. It will hold the style better than the human. But its going to be hard to find a synthetic body wave that isn't going to look fake. I'll only buy like the short small spiral curls in the synthetic hair. You can't tell with those. But with the longer hairs they start to look like doll hair. I wouldn't recommend it if you plan on wearing it for an extended period of time though. Maybe if you just needed a quick do, it'll serve the purpose. People act like synthetic hair is the devil but it's not. You just have to learn how to pick a decent one.  I am wearing synthetic hair right now but will be taking it out in maybe 2 weeks. I typically buy synthetic wigs though. They hold the style better than human. You get more of your $$$ worth.

ETA: If you are getting straight hair, you can get away with BSS hair if you're not trying to spend a lot. I used to do it all the time in college with no problem. And my hair always looked good.


----------



## ebaby (Nov 23, 2008)

I currently have the saga gold hair installed.  It is only a day old so I can't tell you the true report just yet.  It has some good reviews on Hairsisters.


----------



## cocoagirl (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: (Glamazon ? for you) Best Beauty Supply Hair to Buy for weave?*

Thanks for your responses ladies.  Thank you glamazon! When you say the remy curls and wavy hairs hold up better do you mean the BSS remy? 



glamazon386 said:


> If you want curls or waves spring for the Remy hair. All the regular BSS curly hairs are going to tangle and matt after the first wash. You'd be wasting your money. The remy curly and wavy hairs will hold up well to washing. You will be able to reuse them and wash or wet as often as you like.


----------



## BGT (Dec 27, 2008)

BUMP! I'm getting my very first stew-in and I didn't want to buy a more expensive brand and then realize that I didn't like weaves and be stuck with $200 hair. So I wanna try a BSS brand first and then move on to a higher line (prolly Halley's). What's better? Saga or Sensationnel?


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: (Glamazon ? for you) Best Beauty Supply Hair to Buy for weave?*



cocoagirl said:


> Thanks for your responses ladies.  Thank you glamazon! When you say the remy curls and wavy hairs hold up better do you mean the BSS remy?



Any Remy will be better. But I've only used BSS Remy. I've never purchased the really high end expensive hairs (and do not plan to) so I guess I can only speak from my experience.


----------



## BGT (Dec 28, 2008)

Bumping again


----------



## anniev2 (Dec 29, 2008)

my friend swears by velvet remy. when i wore weaves i got it from extensions-plus.com and i got the natural perm (because I'm 4b).  its expensive but consider this, you can (and i have) use it more than once.  and its much, much better hair: sheds way!!! less than the BSS brand and really behaves like real hair.  so if what u buy at the BSS is 1/2 the cost of 4oz of the extensions-plus stuff then you should probably go with that IMO.


----------

